

Alpha release of GarlicSim, a Pythonic framework for working with simulations - cool-RR
http://garlicsim.org

======
cool-RR
This is my main project that I've been working on for about 6 months.

You might find it familiar because I made a few "Ask HN" posts related to it.

I made an alpha release recently, and I'm looking for people who'd like to be
"alpha testers" for it. If you work with computer simulations in Python,
you're qualified, contact me.

